# GE Refrigerator too cold



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill - 

You might want to try here:

http://www.applianceblog.com/mainforums/threads/38-Food-in-Refrigerator-Freezing

Pay particular attention to post #3 by "Jake". It specifically talks about freezing issues with your fridge model number (8th letter is an "M", etc). Says it might be a broken damper door. IF that's the case, there's a fix for it via a kit that GE makes.

Hope you get it fixed soon. I've got freezing problems, too, in my GE Profile Arctica, sigh....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...70-/GE-Refrigerator-freezing-food-PSS25NGMAWW


----------



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

These have helped a lot. I am having difficulty getting the codes set up to diagnose the situation ... it seems like my "+" button for the freezer is not working so I am wondering if maybe I may have to replace the control board before anything else???? Not sure what else could be causing an issue with that button?

Getting close ... you guys are a great help.

Bill


----------



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

With your help and a little extra thought on my end, here is the results.....

The "+" button did not work so it made self-diagnose impossible.

I then figured that I would use some duct tape to close the damper door to see if the temp in the refrigerator compartment would increase. If it did, then that would tell me that the damper door was an issue....

Well, the temp did increase when I sealed to damper door.

The button situation would require the motherboard/control board behind the button area to be replaced.

Those two items combined are about $250 plus ... figure the install time on my part and it's easier to scrap the fridge, make $20 bucks then spend $400 on a low end frididaire since this is my secondary unit in the garage and not the main kitchen one.

Thanks Guys .... your references were perfect.


----------



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill - 

Hey, here's one more possible cause to why your temp control buttons don't work:

http://www.applianceblog.com/mainfo...ut-actual-fridge-temperature-running-too-cold

A "thermistor" is fairly cheap. Here they are:

http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Thermistor/WR55X10025/914093

Scrap the fridge or not, obviously your call, just thought I'd share this link with you. Sounds like you at least had the broken damper door described in the link I sent above. Good thinking on the duct tape troubleshoot.

Cheers!


----------

